# For Sale Western Ultramount Poly pre'99 Truckside Mount. No controller No harness. Great shape $2000



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mount for what, and helps if you put up your location.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

And helps to not post in every thread either


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Randall Ave said:


> Mount for what, and helps if you put up your location.


Sorry Randall. I've never sold anything on this site before. I apologize for my slight. It was not intentional. Mount is for pre '99 GM trucks and my location is Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

dieselss said:


> And helps to not post in every thread either


DieselSS. Thanks. No slight intended.

Enjoy the holidays


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Still Available


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

By pre 99 do you mean the 88-98 - GMT 400 platform?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Philbilly2 said:


> By pre 99 do you mean the 88-98 - GMT 400 platform?


I'm not sure what GMT 400 platform is. The plow doesn't fit my 2003 Sierra 1500 4x4 so it fits older than my truck. No numbers on it.


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

spyda said:


> I'm not sure what GMT 400 platform is. The plow doesn't fit my 2003 Sierra 1500 4x4 so it fits older than my truck. Can't make out all the numbers on it clearly but I believe it is this one below. .


67865 MOUNT KIT MODEL NO. 1589 Chevy/GMC 1500/2500/3500 4X4 1988 - 1998 (2500/3500 Classic 1999 - 2000)


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok that is good info on the mount.
Now for the plow...
Width?
2 plug or 3 plug?


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Freshwater said:


> Ok that is good info on the mount.
> Now for the plow...
> Width?
> 2 plug or 3 plug?


Plow is 8ft 2 plug. I don't have a harness nor controller. Pic of mount here:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

spyda said:


> View attachment 175000
> 
> Plow is 8ft 2 plug. I don't have a harness nor controller. Pic of mount here:


That is the mount for a GMT400 frame.Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

spyda said:


> View attachment 175000
> 
> Plow is 8ft 2 plug. I don't have a harness nor controller. Pic of mount here:


Old two plug relay style (like on unimounts)


----------



## spyda (Dec 20, 2015)

Open to offers on the plow w/ Mount. Its a great plow. #NoReplyToLowballsOrInsults


----------

